# IMAF Modern Arnis Camp in Ohio



## Mao (Feb 19, 2005)

The first annual IMAF Modern Arnis Camp in Ohio is scheduled for April 22, 23, 24, 2005 at Hilliard Martial Arts Center 3840 Lacon rd. unit #4 Hilliard Ohio 43026. Fliers are ready. The camp will be hosted by Modern Arnis of Ohio. Masters of Tapi Tapi Chuck Gauss and Ken Smith will do the bulk of the teaching. Many aspects of Modern Arnis will be covered including single/double stick work, Tapi Tapi, disarms, sinawali boxing and trapping, joint locks, takedowns and groundwork. The cost of the camp is $270. There is a 10% discount for early registration by 04/01/05 and a 10% discount for IMAF members. Registration begins at noon on the 22nd and the first session begins at 1:30 on that day. There will be 6 three hour sessions. E-mail Modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com or call the Hilliard Martial Arts Center at 614-771-5599 for more information or a flier. 

Thank you,
Dan McConnell
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Liam_G (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey, Guro Dan,

Best Wishes for the camp!

Respectfully,
Liam


----------



## Mao (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Liam,
 I hope all is well with you.
Thanks for the post. Hope to see you again soon.
Till then,
Dan Mc


----------



## Brian Johns (Mar 6, 2005)

A bump up for this camp. Come on down if you can as this will be a blast !!

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Mao (Mar 21, 2005)

The pre regs are coming in! ALL are welcome. The more the merrier. This will be a great camp and there may be a couple of special guests. If anyone needs help with anything with regard to this camp, just ask.
Respectfully,
MAO


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2005)

I spoke to Dr. Gyi, of Burmese Bando, and he will be at the Ohio Modern Arnis Camp. Things are shaping up nicely. Attend if you can. All are welcome.
Respectfully,
Dan McConnell
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Mao (Apr 2, 2005)

There has been a small change to the Ohio Modern Arnis Camp. Master Chuck Gauss will not be there due to a scheduling conflict. HOWEVER, the Chairman of the Board of Directors for the IMAF, DR. RANDI SHEA will take Chucks place at the camp. All else remians the same.

Respectfully,
Dan McConnell
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------

